# Firmware build v9.0 2018.39.8 8634b8c (10/22/2018)



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Showing a new version, what could it mean?!?!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Tombolian said:


> Showing a new version, what could it mean?!?!
> View attachment 16479


Updated from 28.1?! Yikes!


----------

